# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Oedeem

## heks48

hallo ik heb steeds last van dikke kuiten en weeg zomaar van de een op de andere dag 1of 2 kilo meer gebruik al furesemide plastabletten 20mg mijn enkels zijn nooit opgezet 
zou het dan ergens andres kunnen zitten heb wel een dikke buik kan soms niet eens mijn bh meer om.
gr heks48

----------


## Sefi

Sommige vrouwen hebben dikkere kuiten als ze ongesteld zijn, omdat ze dan wat vocht vasthouden.
Het kan ook komen door overbelasting. Misschien overbelast je je benen vaak?

----------

